# Fishing Spots in OB and Perdido



## Chamer001 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi All:

I am new to the forum, and have read through about the past years worth of comments. Good Stuff!. I am new to saltwater fly fishing. I have lots of experience with offshore fishing, which I still do regularly. I have an 8 wt and a 9 wt rod, as well as an assortment of saltwater flys. However, I have no idea where to fish. 

Any suggestions on where to wade fish or fish from a boat (28 ft center console) in OB or Perdido? I have messed around at new johnson beach earlier this year with no luck. I have yet to try fishing in the surf. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Chris, welcome.

There are plenty of great places to fly fish inshore here in OB as well as a lot of great fly opportunities offshore. You can have a lot of fun at the jetties at perdido pass with spanish mackeral, ladyfish, bluefish, pompano and others. A #2 clouser in Chart/white will take just about anything out there most days. Work the grass flats around robinson island and walker island early in the morning with a red/white, green /white sea-ducer or deceiver. There are alot of big trout on those flats early along with ladyfish and jacks. Late in the morning they usually retreat to deeper water and although you can get them throughout the day with a sinking tip line, it gets pretty slow with the more "desired" species.

Night action around the lights is fly-fishing heaven right now. Use any small baitfish imitator and you'll have plenty of success with reds and trout.

Get out and anchor around some of the closer structures within 15 miles and chum heavily and you'll catch plenty of snapper and kings.


----------

